# new D Loop Pliers



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Here are a couple of photos of my new D loop pliers
It has 3 steps to make any size Loop.
will not interfere with the side knots like other types.
will make the loop super tite. the loop will not turn.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Looks awsome , how much ?


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> Looks awsome , how much ?



20.00:cocktail:


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

they look awesome


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

I have seen them in person and seen how they work. These are a good tool to have.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

sweet send a pair to holland michigan. ill make sure im there to recieve them haha. good looking tool


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Who's carrying them? I need a pair!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

brtesite said:


> 20.00:cocktail:


What kind of payments are you taking ?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Mike glad to see a different type .Nice  this pleases me to no end :wink:


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

jwshooter11 said:


> Who's carrying them? I need a pair!


They are the britesite D-Loop pliers.
Order them from me. I take MC & Visa
Just send a PM:cocktail:


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> What kind of payments are you taking ?



MC & Visa:cocktail:


----------



## Mmel (Mar 27, 2007)

I looked at your website and I don't see them. Where are they?


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Mmel said:


> I looked at your website and I don't see them. Where are they?


they aren,t there yet
send me a PM if interested.
Thanks for looking:cocktail:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Hey.. Mike

Put a set in the mail will ya'

Oh and I need another rest as well...

Thanks


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Now if you could just make a small opening in the plier for crimping the brass nocks as used by many for "speed nocks"... they would be truely multi-purpose....:darkbeer:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Bump


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Now if you could just make a small opening in the plier for crimping the brass nocks as used by many for "speed nocks"... they would be truely multi-purpose....:darkbeer:[/QUOTE]

If you want speed nocks, make your strings this way. Much easier to adjust the peep


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*loop pliers*

they work great!


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

DRFrance said:


> they work great!


 I know 
we still like this?:cocktail:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

You have a Pm. Here you go Mike :cocktail:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*looks great !!!*

will definately put them on my "must have" list :thumb:


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

my new D Loop pliers are on my web site now
they can be ordered thru there.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Awesome Mike, I am gonna order a pair for our shop. I like the fact that you can make smaller or larger loops and not not confined to just one size.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Just order a pair.  Thanks Mike. Good talking to you.Its been a spell. :wink:


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

I want to thank all the people who have ordered the New D-Loop pliers

They are really doing well
every one have a drink :cocktail::cocktail::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## hrchdog (Dec 13, 2004)

Just called and ordered a set.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

ttt


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

got mine Friday... used them on a couple of different setups this weekend and they work great... You can get inside the smallest loop... 

Thanks Mike great product.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Good job Mike :thumb: I will have to grab a set from ya

I am not a fan of the other style of loop pliers :nono: But these look like a winner for sure


----------



## Scotty 60x (Jan 22, 2005)

*Loop Pliers??*

Went to your web sight and I couldn't find the pliers on there?? Send me a pm
Thanks
Scott


----------



## Scotty 60x (Jan 22, 2005)

*Loop Pliers??*

Mike:
I found them under accessories.
Sorry


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

Mike,
I got mine last Friday
Excellent product. I used them frequently since then and just love the ability to make small loops. :darkbeer:
Thanks,
DFA


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All

Mike just tried your D loop plyers .I must say they work great :first: Here you go Mike a :cocktail:


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

used them for years hanging light fixtures they do work well.


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*nock size*

It looks like it would make a narrow nock opening. Does it leave a gap adequate for most standard nocks so they do not get pinched in the loop?

Nice looking tool. Let me know and if so I will buy a pair.

MJ


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

amarchery said:


> It looks like it would make a narrow nock opening. Does it leave a gap adequate for most standard nocks so they do not get pinched in the loop?
> 
> Nice looking tool. Let me know and if so I will buy a pair.
> 
> MJ


Hello
For me, i tie a small knot above and below my nock.Like you would tie your shoe strings.Tie on top and then on bottom side, then top and so on to aquire size knot you want. I Tie a bigger knot on the bottom than the top.Helps centering of the D loop. Then i tie my D loop on,and tighten with the D loop plyers.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

amarchery said:


> It looks like it would make a narrow nock opening. Does it leave a gap adequate for most standard nocks so they do not get pinched in the loop?
> 
> Nice looking tool. Let me know and if so I will buy a pair.
> 
> MJ


 you can make the gap any size you wish.
depends on how far apart you make the knots


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

I was trying to order a pair from the web site but for some reason I can't get it to work. When I click on the pliers it don't put them in your cart or am I doing some thing wrong?


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

I got it just order a pair.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

gun278 said:


> I got it just order a pair.


have you ordered them yet?:cocktail:


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

TTT :cocktail::cocktail:


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Mike I have been using mine for a few days now...love'em!!


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*Yea Baby!*



brtesite said:


> I know
> we still like this?:cocktail:




You BET!!! You are all right!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Mike the D loop plyers dose a find job.Plenty of leverage to tighten a D loop.Bottom part of them. i might use for nut cracker :wink:

Heres a round one me :cocktail:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> Mike the D loop plyers dose a find job.Plenty of leverage to tighten a D loop.Bottom part of them. i might use for nut cracker :wink:
> 
> Heres a round one me :cocktail:


They work pretty darn good as a twist top beer bottle opener...:wink:


----------



## Mmel (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't have to order them cause they have them at my local shop now. They work really well, great idea.


----------



## IrishnId (Jul 31, 2007)

PM a number I can call so I can order some. Thanks.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

IrishnId said:


> PM a number I can call so I can order some. Thanks.


it ain't a secret....:wink: http://www.britesitetuner.com/Accessories/accessories.html

1-973-584-0637


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

IrishnId said:


> PM a number I can call so I can order some. Thanks.



973 584 0637:cocktail:


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Do you take pay pal?


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

gun278 said:


> Do you take pay pal?



No I don't, but I take MC & visa.You can PM me Or use my web
Thanks.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Here you go Mike :cocktail: and a bump


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

I need to get me a pair of those.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

JAVI said:


> They work pretty darn good as a twist top beer bottle opener...:wink:


Do they work good on all brands. ? or just your favorit :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

brtesite said:


> no I Don't, But I Take Mc & Visa.you Can Pm Me Or Use My Web
> Thanks.


:chortle:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Unk Bond said:


> Do they work good on all brands. ? or just your favorit :wink:


I'm still conducting tests to determine if they in fact will open all brands of beer bottles equipped with twist off caps... It may take me a week or so as I feel the only way to be definitive is to test at least six bottles of each brand… Plus some brands have different bottle styles and I must be fair….


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

JAVI said:


> I'm still conducting tests to determine if they in fact will open all brands of beer bottles equipped with twist off caps... It may take me a week or so as I feel the only way to be definitive is to test at least six bottles of each brand… Plus some brands have different bottle styles and I must be fair….




they also work on all domestic & foreign brands :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

hmmmmm they look just like the chain link spreaders I have in the work van for hanging lights at work.......


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*Yep...*

Have had mine since april.... I know..sorry MIke....I absolutely love em...a great product at a great price...

:darkbeer:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

PUG said:


> Have had mine since april.... I know..sorry MIke....I absolutely love em...a great product at a great price...
> 
> :darkbeer:


Here you for got to leave Mike one :cocktail:


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

I have one question for you on the pliers. When you use them do you put one side on the string and the other side on the loop. If you do it this way will you hurt the string? Or do you guys put the pliers in the loop and spread them on both sides of the loop?


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

gun278 said:


> I have one question for you on the pliers. When you use them do you put one side on the string and the other side on the loop. If you do it this way will you hurt the string? Or do you guys put the pliers in the loop and spread them on both sides of the loop?


String to loop.. no it won't hurt the string you have a serving to protect it...


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Thank you sir


----------



## william tell (Jun 26, 2007)

bring me a pair in s.d. steve


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

william tell said:


> bring me a pair in s.d. steve




ok:cocktail:


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 3, 2007)

I got a pair, they work great and the smallest part of the tip does allow you to get in for a really small tight loop if that's what you want.

BTW, for those wondering. The pics may not make clear these are not flimsy. This is a solid tool with full size handles. Great value and a tool that works like it's supposed to.

You want these.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

TTT:cocktail:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

back to the front for Mike:wink:


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Ordered mine Monday, can't wait to get them. :darkbeer:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Po_Boy said:


> Ordered mine Monday, can't wait to get them. :darkbeer:


They work great.


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

Pm sent


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Got mine in and they work great! Thanks for the great tool.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

I ordered in three pairs a few months back............ that way I would have a set left over for me, when my shooting buddies got done with their pilfering ways :wink::tongue:

Great tool, simple and flawless in operation.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

these pliers are the way to go.I thought my d-loops were tight till I tried this pair and put them on a loop.Dont nock em till u try'em:wink:


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

TTT:cocktail:


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

TTT :cocktail:


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

TTT:cocktail:


----------



## sstarnes (Feb 1, 2003)

I got mine and they are great. If you are looking for a pair of D-Loop pliars you need to check these out.:darkbeer:

Scott


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 3, 2007)

Best that I have tried. Highly recommended.


----------



## Finley46044 (Sep 6, 2008)

kc hay seed said:


> used them for years hanging light fixtures they do work well.


 Thats what I was thinking. Chain pliers for electricians.


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

order placed!


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

Just got mine 10 minutes ago.....used them just now and I am already in love with them!!! They lock your loop into place.....just insure your peep will lineup before you tighten your loop, tighten it and presto your peep will align perfectly everytime without twisting your loop or peep before you shoot!!! These will be a lifesaver (or just the opposite for the deer when hunting) to you if you are in a rush to shot b/c you do not have to worry about peep alignment anymore!!! Thanks for an amesome product!!!


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

TTT:cocktail::darkbeer:


----------

